# help identifying this snail



## jokunokun (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi guys,

I'm pretty new to fish tanks, so I'm not really sure how to identify this snail I found in my planted tank. I've seen a couple more, much smaller. I pulled this one off the side of the tank, though I've seen them on the plants a few times. I haven't noticed any damage yet, though. Is this guy something I should be concerned about?


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I dunno, it is kinda cute.


----------



## jokunokun (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah, and he's the biggest one I've seen so far. I've noticed them on the plants but haven't really seen any damage. I thought at first they were destroying a new crypt petchii, but looks like it's crypt melt. I guess I won't worry too much about them, but I'll have to watch their numbers for now.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I think they are cute too!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Looks a bit like a malaysian trumpet snail, except that the coloring isnt quite right; so I dont think so.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

its far too rounded. There is that snail that has become problematic around north american lakes... forget what it is called. It's a live bearer. Trapdoor snails?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I believe you are thinking of the zebra mussel which is a problem in the great lakes.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

No, apparently trapdoor snails are a problem in some areas. 

We have the zebra mussel issue, I live right next to the lake and when I collect local plants I am extremely careful when I clean them.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

K
thanks
Hadn't come across that one


----------



## goldfishes (Nov 26, 2008)

looks a lot like a pond snail with either calcium deficiency or one that's been in acidic waters. If it's a pond snail, no problems. Just prolific egg layers. Eats dying plants.


----------



## jokunokun (Nov 24, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> looks a lot like a pond snail with either calcium deficiency or one that's been in acidic waters. If it's a pond snail, no problems. Just prolific egg layers. Eats dying plants.


Could be the acidity. I've been told my ph is pretty low (I don't remember the specific ph at the moment, but somewhere in the low 6.something). They don't seem to be damaging the plants, so I'll count my blessings. My first tank was an adopted 10g with a horrible plant-devouring snail problem. These guys, at the moment at least, appear to be pretty harmless.


----------



## goldfishes (Nov 26, 2008)

It is a cute snail. If you start seeing a bunch, it usually means you are feeding too much or there is decay in the tank. I actually use the snails as a guideline on how well I am doing with my fish.


----------



## jokunokun (Nov 24, 2008)

Good idea. I'll usually spot four or five pretty small ones at any given time if I look hard enough, but I'll keep an eye out for any visible population explosions.

and they _are_ pretty cute, I guess. they've got these stubby little antennae...


----------



## Cinthia_Emerich (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi
You have a very nice _Physa_ sp. It won't do any harm to plants and will also help on cleaning the plants and glass


----------



## reinaldo (Nov 16, 2004)

It's a real plague, really really prolificous, and may be a real problem, if not controled...

Some fishes can help controling their population, as Chromobotia macracantha i.e.


----------

